# Happy Birthday Dear Digger



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

...my middle grandfurkid, and my adored and adoring labradoodle  buddy, Digger.. is 13 today..

His mummy made him a cake as she usually always does.. and he's such a good boy he waited for his photo to be taken before devouring it.. look at the look of absolute love he's giving this cake..








_is it time now..mum... ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sure is sweet boy.. enjoy...




_


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

LOL..there was me thinking what good boy he was being so patient in the first pic, and DD told me he'd already eaten one of the candles. she had to replace it with a second..


----------



## Bellbird (May 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday Digger, I like your two tone colour.


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2022)

@hollydolly 
What a precious boy!  He looks very soft and cuddly. Love that your daughter bakes a special birthday cake for her fur kids.


----------

